# euro news 11/19



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Spain

**9th Round: Javier Salson MVP LEB-Silver and Brett Beeson MVP LEB-Bronze

**Javier Salson (199-F-82, college: Bloomfield) (Club Ourense Baloncesto) was the MVP in the 9th round in the Adecco LEB-Silver with 37 of efficiency. He scores 30 points and grabs 10 rebounds and COB won the game against Basquet Muro (90-70). Brett Beeson (193-G-72, college: Minnesota St. Univ.) (Balneario Archena) was, one more time, the MVP in the Adecco LEB-Bronze with 40 of efficiency.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Serbia*

*Kosta Perovic officially in NBA Development League

** It is officially confirmed that rookie center Kosta Perovic (217-C-85) will play rest of the season in Bakersfield Jam of the NBA Development League. Perovic was originally drafted by Golden State Warriors like 38th pick (2nd round) on the NBA Draft 2006 and during the summer he agreed terms with the team. Head coach of the Warriors Don Nelson said Perovic needs more time to learn and get stronger in order to be capable to play in NBA.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Germany*

* Bundesliga Pro B: Highlights of Gameday 9

**Play of the Day: Konstantin Furman (205-F/C-76) - Ansbach: 27 pts, 10/14 FG, 3/5 3P, 4/4 FT, 7 rbs, 2 as, 1 bs Points: Tim Burnette (188-G-82, college: Tarleton St.) - Kirchheim: 32 Rebounds: Torvoris Baker (201-F-83, college: Detroit Mercy) - Herten: 15 Assists: Yannis Konstantinidis (180-G-79) - Iserlohn: 11 Steals: Zack Wright (188-G-85, agency: Weller Sports - Entertainment, college: Cent.Missouri St*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Belgium*

*Oostende beat Dexia Mons-Hainaut to stay alone on top

*<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td valign="top">* The game between Oostende and Dexia Mons-Hainaut was the key one in Round 9. The hosts celebrated a 83:68 win to improve to 7-2 record. Greg Brunner (201-F-83, college: Iowa) paced all the winners with 18 points. Titus Ivory (193-G-79, college: Penn St.) added 12, while Elvir Ovcina, Sam Van Rossom and Veselin Petrovic (194-G/F-77, agency: Beo Basket) each had 10. Lenzly Mike and Gray Justin top-scored for the visitors with 16 points each.*
</td></tr></tbody></table>​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Czech Rep.*

*Nymburk and Prostejov are 11-1

**Nymburk and Prostejov remain on top of Czech League. Both squads celebrated the wins over the weekend. Nymburk easily beat NH Ostrava 99:69 to reach 11-1 record. Radoslav Rancik (207-F/C-78, college: St.Cloud St.) top-scored for the winners with 16 points. Pavel Benes added 15, while Ales Chan scored 14. Prostejov had even easier game smashing BC Kolin 104:64. Pavel Bosak (192-G-82) led all the winners with 16 points.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Ukraine*

*Mitrovic to Kryvyi Rih / Lang substitutes Lischuk*​*
- Ex-Khimik head coach Zvezdan Mitrovic who has worked as Khimik sports manager last year, will be a head coach of Kryvbasbasket-Lux. Mitrovic will be a substitute of Volodymyr Chursin after his team has reached 7 fiascoes in 7 games. - Azovmash found a substitute for injured Serhi Lischuk. Kris Lang (211-F/C-79) will forward Mariupol's team for a month. It was a hard work to ink him 'cause Lang has decided to have a holiday about basketball - his wife is waiting for a second child.*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bosnia*

*2-nd week A1 division BiH

**Brcko DC - Trica Unico Filter 115:89 Student - Velez 86:54 Novi Grad - Kakanj 83:73 Bihac - Play Off (del.) Cazin Limometal - Bosnjak 99:63 Velpak - Lukavac 88:71 Game between Bihac and Play off delayed 'couse bad weather*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bosnia*

*6-th week Bosnian league

**Zenica Celik - Vogosca MIMS 87:80 Sloboda Dita - Posusje 99:72 Zrinjski - Leotar 97:84 Igokea Partizan - Slavija 98:78 Capljina Lasta - Hercegovac 69:61 Grude - Borac Nektar 84:77 Bosna ASA BH Telecom (free)*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Bosnia*

*Another loss for Siroki Prima Pivo in NLB

**Vojvodina Srbijagas - Siroki Prima Pivo 77-69 (21-13,21-15,17-20,18-21) Siroki Prima Pivo lost the 9th game in Adriatic League. This time the team was upset in Serbia by Vojvodina Srbijagas 77:69. Istvan Nemeth (190-G-79, agency: Laszlo Vinko Services) led the winners with 15 points. Bojovic produced 13, while Ivan Paunic (194-G-87) and Vladimir Golubovic (212-C-86) netted 10 points each. Sinisa Stemberger (195-G-79) ended up with 21 points for Bosnian team.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Baltic League*

*Zalgiris won the first battle of the titans

**Zalgiris Kaunas won the first battle of two titans in Baltic League. 5000 spectators came to enjoy the show by two Lithuanian teams. A 24;10 in the second quarter were fatal for Rytas. Marko Popovic (185-G-82, college: S.Idaho JC) led Zalgiris with 16 points including 3/6 three pointers. Bradley, Goran Jurak (203-F/C-77) and De Juan Collins (188-G-76, college: Tuskegee) followed him with 12 points each. Chuck Eidson (202-F-80, college: S.Carolina) top-scored for the guests with 17 points.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Baltic League*

*Sunday is rich for the games

** Two games and Elite Division and 4 in Challenge Cup enjoyed the spectators in Baltic countries. In Elite Division Zalgiris that beat Lietuvos Rytas last night had another game in BBL and almost lost it. Lithuanian team luckily grabbed the 91:90 win, however did not show a good game. Zalgiris overcame Estonian Kalev/Cramo 91 : 90. Marko Popovic paced all the winners with 21 points. Salenga nailed 18, while Jankunas added 13.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Greece*

*A1: Week 5 - Panathinaikos and Panellinios still unbeaten

**In game which ended just a while, Panathinaikos after a very difficult game beat Maroussi, in Aghios Thomas with 68-79 with Kennedy Winston (198-F-84, college: Alabama) being the top scorer and the player who changed the rythm in the second half, Panathinaikos remained in the top position togehter with Panellinios who thrashed in Patras, the team of Coach Christopoulos, Olympiada with 68-92.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Adriatic League*

*Four wins for Serbian teams in round 10*​*
Crvena Zvezda made a road win in Serbian derby over FMP 86-83. It was a game with lot of turns. Both teams had advantage of more than 10 points during the game. Crvena Zvezda had 41-31 in 17th minute while FMP reached 77-66 in 33rd minute. At the end hero of the game was Zvezda's PG Omar Cook who drained 3-pointer and after that made two FTs for 85-82 just 14 seconds remaining in the game. Tadija Dragicevic (205-F-86) of Zvezda was on his level adding 20 points, 8 rebounds and 4 steals.*


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Israel*

*Hapoel lands Roberson

**Hapoel Jerusalem made a change in its roster with the signing of Anthony Roberson, who landed in Israel last week and should make his debut with the team only on Tuesday in its ULEB Cup game against Unics Kazan. Roberson, who played in Memphis and the NBDL in the past two seasons since graduating from Florida, will replace Will Blalock who didn't found his spot in the team.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Lithuania*

*Lithuanian teams tonight in BBL

**Zalgiris - Kalev/Cramo 91 : 90 ( 21-19, 26-23, 23-26, 21-22 ) Zalgiris: Marko Popovic (185-G-82, college: S.Idaho JC) 21, Salenga 18, Jankunas 13 Kalev/Cramo: Kristjan Kangur (202-F-82) 25+12 rebs, Reed 24 Zalgiris that beat Lietuvos Rytas last night had another game in BBL and almost lost it. Lithuanian team luckily grabbed the 91:90 win, however did not show a good game. Zalgiris overcame Estonian Kalev/Cramo 91 : 90. Marko Popovic paced all the winners with 21 points.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Lithuania*

*Zalgiris won the first battle of the titans

**Zalgiris Kaunas won the first battle of two titans in Baltic League. 5000 spectators came to enjoy the show by two Lithuanian teams. A 24;10 in the second quarter were fatal for Rytas. Marko Popovic (185-G-82, college: S.Idaho JC) led Zalgiris with 16 points including 3/6 three pointers. Bradley, Goran Jurak (203-F/C-77) and De Juan Collins (188-G-76, college: Tuskegee) followed him with 12 points each. Chuck Eidson (202-F-80, college: S.Carolina) top-scored for the guests with 17 points.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Lithuania*

*Ventspils downs Neptunas in BBL

**Ventspils hosted the underdog Neptunas and beat them 87:67 in Baltic league last night. The victory in all the quarters gave Latvian team 3-5 record, while Neptunas fell at 1-6. Jimmy Baxter (198-G-80, college: S.Florida) led the winners with 18 points. Akin Akingbala (208-F-83, college: Clemson) collected 17 points and 10 rebounds, while Kaspars Cipruss (210-C-82) nailed 14. Vitalijus Stanevicius (202-F-83) top-scored for the Lithuanian team with 20 points.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Holland*

*Upstairs Weert Win Easily Over Aris Friesland, Take Over 1st Place

** In Weert on Saturday night, blazing hot Upstairs Weert continue their surge to the upper echelon of the FEB standings, winning their seventh straight and cruising to a 91-71 win over last-place Aris Friesland. Upstairs jumped out to a 25-14 1st quarter lead (45-31 at the half) and were never seriously threatened. Ashley Champion (198-F-81, college: Chattanooga) continues his strong play with numbers of 24 pts.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Holland*

*MyGuide Amsterdam Gets Back On Track, Wins Over Eiffel Towers

**In the Sporthallen-Zuid on Saturday, MyGuide Amsterdam bounces back from a Thursday night subpar performance in Groningen to stick it to the defending Dutch champions Eiffel Towers, winning 92-80. MyGuide's defense forced Eiffel into an uncharacteristic 42.5% FG, as well as shooting 63.4% vs. Eiffel's defense. Sergerio Gipson (193-G/F-80, agency: 540 Sports, college: Arkansas) led six MyGuide players in double figures with 21 pts., as well as dishing out 9 assists*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Holland*

*West-Brabant Giants Continues Oniworld's Misery

**In Almere on Saturday night, unfortunately Sinterklaas did not deliver a victory to the Omniworld team, who played well the first three quarters, taking a lead heading into the 4th quarter but could not hang on, with West-Brabant Giants having a strong offensive output in the quarter and winning 83-73. West-Brabant forced 30 Omniworld turnovers and shot 66.7% FG. Tim Blue (206-F-84, agency: Worldwide Hoops, college: Middle Tenn.St.) and Patrick Pope (183-G-81, college: St.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Holland*

*Landstede Basketball Pull Out Close Win In Leiden

**In Leiden Saturday night, Landstede Basketball closed off a good week, winning its second game during the week with a tough 70-68 road win over ZZ Leiden. While neither team shot the ball well, factors that played a big advantage for Landstede was strong defense, particularly in the second half, and the strong play from Darnell Wilson (198-F-85, college: Canisius), whose energy resonated on the rest of the team.*​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Denmark*

*Amager beats Bakken Bears, while Svendborg climbs on top

**Bakken Bears suffered their second loss at the Danish Ligaen as they could not surpass Amager away from home. The Bears entered the game quite successfully as they claimed a 22:19 lead after the first frame. Amager however leveled the game in the second stanza and surged ahead 37:36 at halftime. Bakken recovered in the third stanza as they tightened up defense and limited the hosts to 13 points. It allowed the Bears to head into the fourth quarter ahead 53:50.*​


----------

